# Has anyone gotten TD direct investing promos?



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm thinking of opening a TD direct investing account. I've been waiting for months to see if they have a good promotion. Has anyone here gotten any good promotions from TD? Should I just open an account and stop waiting?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

What are you expecting? 
If you have a certain amount in your account, there is no cost involved, unless you trade.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I just saw an ad on the web earlier that they're having a free trades offer. 

https://www.td.com/ca/products-serv...ading_b.jsp?mboxSession=1485292819119-239295&


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I was hoping free trade and for them to cover all the transfer costs of moving my rrsps over


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

emperor said:


> Should I just open an account and stop waiting?


Yes.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

emperor said:


> I was hoping free trade and for them to cover all the transfer costs of moving my rrsps over


If you reply to the offer ask them for the transfer costs and as long as the balance you're moving is high enough they will do it.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Ill get on this


----------

